# compiz/rendering quality?



## ph0enix (Mar 22, 2009)

Silly question about rendering quality in compiz:  I'm using wobbly windows.  When I grab the title bar of a maximized window (or a corner for that matter) and pull it down, the window bends forming an arc and revealing a part of the window behind it or the desktop ...except that the arc isn't really an arc.  It looks more like an octagon.  Is there a way to improve the quality of the rendering in compiz so the arc is more round or is this not even related to compiz?  Is there a way to do something about this regardless "who" is causing it.  I realize there may be a performance cost associated with it. 

I've got AILGX with direct rendering working.

Thank you! 

J.


----------

